# Surprise Flea Remedy!



## SeeKer.mm (Jul 15, 2012)

So my dog had fleas.  We went to the vet and picked up the chemical stuff , vectra or something like that.  The darn stuff did nothing at all,  we tried some other stuff, a few sprays, a flea bath...and nothing, my poor lab just kept scratching away.  Then my wife told me she saw on TV that Dawn dish detergent kills fleas and safe for dogs....I was highly skeptical as I had just spend close to 100 on flea specific products that did not work.  Lo behold, I went out, bought a bottle of Dawn anti bacterial Dish Detergent (original dark blue bottle) for 3 bucks and tried it out...let me tell you, the fleas just kept dropping, I was so amazed!  I went for two rounds just to be safe and finished when no more fleas fell off. My pup is now peaceful and not scratching every five seconds.  I figured I would post this and get the knowledge out to my Brothers just in case!  Some of you may have already heard of this but I thought it was worth a mention!


----------



## Benton (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow, this is awesome! Just need to get a dog...


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I will have to try this. I know you can use Dawn, peroxide, and baking soda to get rid of skunk too. It doesn't completely rid you of the stench but it does make it where you can stay in the house. After a day or two the smell is completely gone.


----------



## Cigarzan (Jul 16, 2012)

Good to know.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## cog41 (Jul 16, 2012)

It's good for dogs with hot spots also.

Our lab gets hot spots and other skin irritations every summer. Once or twice a week with the dawn and limiting his trips in the lake have helped.  Much cheaper than a trip to the vet.


----------



## HKTidwell (Jul 17, 2012)

I've heard this before but never actually known somebody who could vouch for it.  Thanks for the heads up!



Brent Heilman said:


> ....to get rid of skunk too.


  This sounds like it might be a story worth hearing!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 17, 2012)

My dog is not what you could call the swiftest of learners. He thinks the skunks that wander around our property are for his amusement. They, however, think something completely different. We have used that remedy 4 times over the last couple of years and it will get rid of 97% of the smell. It won't completely rid you of it but it makes it tolerable.


----------



## davidjones201 (Jul 17, 2012)

Heading to Wal Mart


----------

